# new transformer prime owner



## mkjellgren

Whats up guys!!?? Just unwrapped my new prime!! Just getting a feel for the community. If it turns out anything like the thunderbolt community i think ill be just fine here. Anyway, this is not only my first transformer, its my first tablet of any kind. I know my way around the android os and all of that. But any sort of tablet specific apps or tips and tricks, I'm all ears. Once again, welcome to all of my new prime toting brethren, i look forward to getting to know you all!!


----------



## flip

mkjellgren said:


> Whats up guys!!?? Just unwrapped my new prime!! Just getting a feel for the community. If it turns out anything like the thunderbolt community i think ill be just fine here. Anyway, this is not only my first transformer, its my first tablet of any kind. I know my way around the android os and all of that. But any sort of tablet specific apps or tips and tricks, I'm all ears. Once again, welcome to all of my new prime toting brethren, i look forward to getting to know you all!!


hey mkjellgren let me know how that thing goes, i got conformation that mines was sent and got my tracking number but is gonna b next week til i get, post back with your review, thanx


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Can we get a transformer prime section? I don't have one (yet







) but my friend got his and I have to say, very nice. Have you played any games? Seriously looks at least like console games, maybe better. Doesn't surprise me given that NVIDIA spent some serious time with these tegras.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Gonna get me one as soon as my local best buy has them in stock. Hopefully get the grey 64gb model with the dock. Anyone else got the dock? If so how are you liking it?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ERIFNOMI

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Gonna get me one as soon as my local best buy has them in stock. Hopefully get the grey 64gb model with the dock. Anyone else got the dock? If so how are you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I plan on eventually getting the dock so I can use it as a laptop while at college. I prefer desktops so I don't want to get a laptop.
Have they set a solid date for these to come out? I'm so confused by this launch. My buddy has one yet they're still coming soon on some sites and sold out on others.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ERIFNOMI said:


> I plan on eventually getting the dock so I can use it as a laptop while at college. I prefer desktops so I don't want to get a laptop.
> Have they set a solid date for these to come out? I'm so confused by this launch. My buddy has one yet they're still coming soon on some sites and sold out on others.


Yea I'm not sure when they'll be out either. I know I read somewhere that they should be caught up by January so hopefully by then well have more info.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ERIFNOMI

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Yea I'm not sure when they'll be out either. I know I read somewhere that they should be caught up by January so hopefully by then well have more info.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


They better come out before I lose interest...


----------



## mkjellgren

Hey guys, just checking back with some first impressions. I did not get the dock as of yet but it will definitely be something I pick up as soon as I can get my hands on one. I'm definitely not going to be doing a full review or anything (you can find those elsewhere) but I do have a few things I've noticed over the past couple of days of using it almost constantly. First off, the build quality is excellent, it feels very solid in the hand. It really is hard to argue with the hardware. Not only that, but the hardware runs the software very nicely. Everything is extremely snappy. I don't really game much but the games I did try all looked spectacular. Tegra 3 is an absolute beast. I can honestly say that when this tablet is running at its best, it easily keeps up with the ipad2 in everything I threw at it, but that's big if...unfortunately great hardware can only do so much for questionable software. I mean, honeycomb is great and all but in the three days I've owned it I've had probably 7-10 force closes, nearly all, if not all of them being the browser. I know, I know, I know, owning bleeding edge devices has its concequences, but it just seems like a lot for factory software. Luckily, I've been around android long enough, as I'm sure most of you have, to not get worried about it but I can imagine in the hands of the general population, those force closes might be cause for some concern. Don't get be wrong, its a great tablet, easily the best honeycomb tablet I've ever seen but honeycomb's bottlenecks still make it feel like its just not quite ready for prime time (see what I did there...). With that said, I have a feeling a lot of those things will be taken care of with the update to ics but at this point that has yet to be seen. Now, don't take this as a negative review. The prime is an absolute monster of a tablet that has unbelievable potential, its just that there is a little work to be done, be it by developers or by Google and Asus. Don't let any of this deter any of you from getting one though. I'm enjoying the heck out of mine and I don't see that changing. Its only gonna get better.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I'm going to second that build quality comment. It feels VERY well built. Top notch.


----------



## flip

thanx guys for the reviews, I'm waiting on mines, it should arrive late this week I HOPE!!! But dam I can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## fakiesk8r333

ugh im so sick of waiting, i think ive read every review and watched every single youtube video about the prime. This thing cant come in fast enough!!!


----------



## mkjellgren

flip said:


> thanx guys for the reviews, I'm waiting on mines, it should arrive late this week I HOPE!!! But dam I can't wait to get my hands on it


I'm sure you're gonna live it!!! Haven't been able to put mine down since I got it.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

has anyone had a chance to see how big of a difference the normal balanced and power saver modes make?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## mkjellgren

fakiesk8r333 said:


> has anyone had a chance to see how big of a difference the normal balanced and power saver modes make?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


No idea. But I can tell you that I've just been using it in normal mode and battery life is very impressive indeed. It easily lasts a whole day of web browsing and such. Playing lots of games and watching videos obviously take their toll but even still, it should last 10+ hours of constant streaming without a problem. So far I have seen no reason to take any sort of battery saving measures.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

sweet, i heard some people state that the screen and backing scratch fairly easy. have you found that to be the case?


----------



## slugbug

Mine arrives tomorrow - wait, that's today







!!

It's been quite the roller coaster ride to get the dang thing but I know it will be worth it.


----------



## mkjellgren

fakiesk8r333 said:


> sweet, i heard some people state that the screen and backing scratch fairly easy. have you found that to be the case?


Well... Considering the screen is gorilla glass...no, I haven't found it to scratch easily. I could see the back scratching though. I am pretty careful with my things though and the spun aluminum look on the back seems like it would hide small scratches pretty well so I'm really not too worried about it. Currently I am keeping it in a neoprene sleeve type case that was actually made for a netbook but I plan on getting a nice hard case of some sort once availability improves a bit.


----------



## Enzymaticracer

I'm going to be buying one as soon as it gets back in Stock at Amazon or I find one in best buy, whichever comes first.

Can't wait!

Sent from my DroidX running CM74GB using Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

Got mine yesterday from best buy, sadly UPS dropped out of 10 minutes before I headed into work, where no wireless devices can go. Fired it up this morning, took the OTA and now it's installing the 300 or so apps I have on my thunderbolt. Will read through this thread later, hoping to see some CM9 on this beast in the future!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## Stetsonaw

Oh, and got the dock as well, love it. Got the 32gb grey version and threw a $35 32gb microSD into it. Have a 6 inch high speed micro HDMI to HDMI female, and a 15 ft high speed HDMI cable on the way to see how the 3D gaming is, now I just need a game controller that will work with it. Anyone know of one that works with it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Stetsonaw said:


> Oh, and got the dock as well, love it. Got the 32gb grey version and threw a $35 32gb microSD into it. Have a 6 inch high speed micro HDMI to HDMI female, and a 15 ft high speed HDMI cable on the way to see how the 3D gaming is, now I just need a game controller that will work with it. Anyone know of one that works with it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


I think I read some where that a ps3 controller or a Wii mote works, I'm not sure though.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## ERIFNOMI

PS3 controllers work with honeycomb, I'm pretty sure. I think it's actually Linux (kernel). I don't like the PS3 controller though. I'd like to see a controller more like the 360 (real triggers) for it. I don't know if I'd get one though.


----------



## Nukeruss

Gamestop sells a tablet Bluetooth controller that works automatically with most tegra games and is very easy to set up with emmulators. Shadowgun looks great on the TV through the HDMI connection. The graphics on this puppy are awesome!! My TF Prime has had no issues whatsoever. Can't wait for the keyboard dock to show up.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## trotondo

ugh can't wait for mine to get here its sitting in the UPS warehouse in my town and I won't get it until tuesday.... not like I have been tracking it every 3 hours or anything ahahah


----------



## Cothek

Got mine just before Christmas and have been loving it! Build qualiy is really nice on he table itself but the power cord backshell can easily slide off, like they forgot to glue it on but that is not really a big deal. This is my first tablet so my experience is limited but the prime performs very well in most situations however there are occasional hiccups and stutters but overall performance is very smooth. One thing I'm noticing as i type this is some lag between when I press the soft-keys and when they show up in the browser. Not crippling but annoying. It seems that most of the issues are software related which is hopefully something we can overcome with ICS and/or ROMs. Which brings me to my next point of rooting the Prime. I was fortunate enough to get a Prime that was rootable with razorclaw and I kept root throuh the update wih voodoo root keeper. I am no dev, or at least not yet, but am willing to help in any way I can. I am really looking forward to what this community can do!


----------



## mkjellgren

^^^ I had the power cord problem as well. Really really strange. It really was like they forgot to glue it. Not a big deal though. I just glued it myself.


----------



## hawkeye12

Cothek: mine is coming Wednesday....what Class Sd	card did you purchase?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

hawkeye12 said:


> Cothek: mine is coming Wednesday....what Class Sd	card did you purchase?


I would look on Newegg and get a class 10. You can get a class 10 there for less than whatever they sell in most stores (probably class 2 or 4)


----------



## hawkeye12

^^ thanks!!


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Well guys I got tired of waiting for the prime(I am very impatient) and decided to get the gnex instead. Hopefully I won't regret it lol

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

